# pair of JD's?



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

ok so i was 1st told that these 2 were a pair...then i was told both male....then both female...now they are more mature im pretty sure they are male/female but i want to be positive. am i correct?


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

I would say they are def a pair


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

They are for sure male and female. that doesnt mean there a pair but they are different sex. the female is on top in both pics


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

They both look male to me. "In the males the Dorsal and Anal fins are pointed and can reach a length to the middle of the Caudal fin. In the females they are shorter and more rounded. The Caudal fin is fan shaped."


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

what she said up there They sure do look happy though


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks....i wasnt sure....cause ive read that the males will have the color throughout their entire body....which the one on top in my pics does....the bottom dempsey only showed some in the rest of the body when the flash was on. they are always together, only fought for territory when i introduced them to the 75, no fighting at all since then. and yea they do seem very happy.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I always go by the facial markings, however this is not always a sure deal. The males will have very few facial markings while the females will be wearing a full war mask. 

If you ask me you defintiely have a male and female.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

i would think so as well. 
I'm no JD expert, but if they were two fairly mature males, wouldnt they be decking it out by now? lol


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Nope, I have two male EBJDs that get along fine. Both have facial markings and both have the pointed fins. I'd almost bet money that those are two males.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> Nope, I have two male EBJDs that get along fine


wow, that's pretty cool. I never woulda thunk it. :razz:


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> Nope, I have two male EBJDs that get along fine. Both have facial markings and both have the pointed fins. I'd almost bet money that those are two males.


I would take that bet... fins are not the way to gauge sex on JDs and ebjds dont have the same coloration so you cant use the facial markings like you can with regular jds, which works more than 95%. 

rywill there is a 100% way to check them while they are venting.


----------

